# 18% Tax



## steinmeg (Nov 23, 2006)

I would like to get all you guys involved in possibly getting DirecTV to lobby in congress why we are charged an 18% tax on our bill and our friends from cable are only chrged their local tax. I called DirecTV and they told me to complain to my congressman...How about some help here, as it effects every one of you having a dish


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

It's not a federal tax, it's on the state level. You'll need to call your state legislature or get other Floridians to lobby with you. Good idea though, I'm sure there are already groups lobbying for this.

Like this one...

http://www.stopsatellitetax.com/legal/050505.html


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't agree with the statement, but most of the time the reason given by the state as to why the disparity of satellite tax to sales tax of cable is that cable subscribers also pay something called a franchise fee that satellite subscribers do not pay.

See ya
Tony


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

steinmeg said:


> I would like to get all you guys involved in possibly getting DirecTV to lobby in congress why we are charged an 18% tax on our bill and our friends from cable are only chrged their local tax. I called DirecTV and they told me to complain to my congressman...How about some help here, as it effects every one of you having a dish


Don't you live in a state sans income tax?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

In Florida the legislature decided to do away with local franchise fees paid by the cable companies and charge a flat tax to all cable and satellite companies. A portion of this tax is sent back to the communities in exchange for doing away with the franchise fees. The rest is kept by the state. 

Yes, Florida has no income tax.  However, we make up for that in other ways, although probably don't make up as much as you Chicago types do.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

we get screwed here in TN too... "Satellite Luxury Tax"... or some crap like that...


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

I am not the one to defend any type of taxes, but my understanding is that the satellite tax is the same rate as the sales tax, and that the state can't charge sales tax on satellite service, because of the arcane way the tax laws are written

http://www.state.tn.us/revenue/rulings/sales/97-36.pdf

and that they invented the satellite luxury tax in order to cover the sales tax losses.

Again this is NOT a defense of taxes, it is simply what I think I read somewhere.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

leww37334 said:


> I am not the one to defend any type of taxes, but my understanding is that the satellite tax is the same rate as the sales tax, and that the state can't charge sales tax on satellite service, because of the arcane way the tax laws are written
> 
> http://www.state.tn.us/revenue/rulings/sales/97-36.pdf
> 
> ...


Sales tax in TN is not 18%. It's 5.5% for food and 7% for other tangibles.

What drives me nuts about TN is the "Professional Privilege" tax of $400 that I have to pay every year to do business in TN (that no other state charges). Almost makes it not worth it!


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

tcusta00 said:


> Sales tax in TN is not 18%. It's 5.5% for food and 7% for other tangibles.
> 
> What drives me nuts about TN is the "Professional Privilege" tax of $400 that I have to pay every year to do business in TN (that no other state charges). Almost makes it not worth it!


 I did not say TN sales tax was 18%, I was responding to airrocker's comments about the TN tax. The state sales tax is 7% with county sales taxes about 2.25 to 2.75 percent additional.

http://www.state.tn.us/revenue/tntaxes/salesanduse.htm

this satellite privilege tax brings the total state tax on my Directv bill to about 8.5%

This is roughly the same as the current sales taxes.

BTW TN doesn't have an income tax, instead we soak out of state people with $400 "Professional Privilege" taxes, (works for me:lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

leww37334 said:


> BTW TN doesn't have an income tax, instead we soak out of state people with $400 "Professional Privilege" taxes, (works for me:lol: :lol: :lol: )


This conversation reminds me that I really need to stop doing business in TN. The citizens don't care that businesses are being charged frivolous taxes (I also do business in Delaware, which doesn't have a sales tax or professional privilege tax) because it's allegedly keeping the legislature from installing an income tax. In-state businesspeople get charged the professional privilege tax too, FWIW.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

"Franchise Fees" were basically bribes to local government officials to obtain cable monopolies. This process replaced what should have competitive bidding. The glory of early DBS was that local governments had never been able to tax the airways, long considered only under federal jurisdiction. The political rangling by which the states were able finally tax DBS is a long story. Maybe the DBS broacasters should have originally set up outside the US, like the old Border Radio!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

tcusta00 said:


> This conversation reminds me that I really need to stop doing business in TN. The citizens don't care that businesses are being charged frivolous taxes (I also do business in Delaware, which doesn't have a sales tax or professional privilege tax) because it's allegedly keeping the legislature from installing an income tax. In-state businesspeople get charged the professional privilege tax too, FWIW.


Hehe. You should try Florida. Here, the full time citizens have pushed as much of the tax liability off to the shoulders of the part timers who have second houses in Florida. My house is nearly identical to the one next door. I paid $1988 in property taxes last year. My next door neighbor, who lives here 5 months of the year paid $4,821 in property taxes. I think this should be unconstitutional (on a national basis), but the process was voted by citizen's referendum into the state constitution by those who are full timers in Florida. Thanks to yet another vote last year, the spread is going to get still wider next year. Nothing quite beats being able to vote your neighbor's money into your pockets.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Hehe. You should try Florida. Here, the full time citizens have pushed as much of the tax liability off to the shoulders of the part timers who have second houses in Florida. My house is nearly identical to the one next door. I paid $1988 in property taxes last year. My next door neighbor, who lives here 5 months of the year paid $4,821 in property taxes. I think this should be unconstitutional (on a national basis), but the process was voted by citizen's referendum into the state constitution by those who are full timers in Florida. Thanks to yet another vote last year, the spread is going to get still wider next year. Nothing quite beats being able to vote your neighbor's money into your pockets.


Ah, illegally legalized (read: unconstitutional ) discrimination.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

Richard King said:


> Nothing quite beats being able to vote your neighbor's money into your pockets.


That basically sums up the principle of democracy. The voting majority screws the voting minority.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I just love municipalities that vote for tax increases in payroll tax of non residents! I just got one of those up my rear last year. Residents get a tax credit for exactly the amount non-residents have to pay! Love that!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

crashHD said:


> That basically sums up the principle of democracy. The voting majority screws the voting minority.


Except in this case, the "voting minority" can't even vote.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> we get screwed here in TN too... "Satellite Luxury Tax"... or some crap like that...


its satellite privilege tax. it's a dumb tax i think like the florida tax. florida tax is just to high if its 18%, wasnt it 13% before?


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

Another reason for me to leave this hellhole state.
This place really sucks


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Be honest, Leprechuan - tell us how you _really _feel. :lol:


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

I would, but my mother said I should never say those kinds of word in public.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

Richard King said:


> Except in this case, the "voting minority" can't even vote.


If you look for it, you can find at least one case of this in almost every election. For example, in a recent election, a measure was passed to put a heavy tax on local motels/hotels to provide money for the parks&rec department. Taxes were voted for by people who don't have to pay them.

Almost every election, there's another increase in tobacco taxes. Nonsmokers were able to vote taxes onto tobacco users. Yet another example of people voting taxes onto someone else.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Got my Dish bill today. Total State/Local taxes = 13%.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Yes, Florida has no income tax.  However, we make up for that in other ways, although probably don't make up as much as you Chicago types do.


If working hard for a decent wage is a Chicago type, then that's me. I'm actually a transplant from Ohio. My only point was if you live in a state sans income tax, they are probably going to hit you many other ways, which is what it sounds like they are doing based off some of the other comments in this thread.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

heisman said:


> If working hard for a decent wage is a Chicago type, then that's me. I'm actually a transplant from Ohio. My only point was if you live in a state sans income tax, they are probably going to hit you many other ways, which is what it sounds like they are doing based off some of the other comments in this thread.


Actually, in Florida they hit tourists and snowbirds to make up for no income tax. I'm not in favor of an income tax, but I still feel that what they do here is wrong. Of course, if they fixed it I would end up paying more in taxes, but I guess I have to be consistent.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I can not believe some states tax food that is crazy.


----------

